# cadillac engine swap- 350



## Kartoon

this might be a little long with lots of questions so bare with me.

im working on my 1982 Coupe Deville, and ive been taking the necessary parts off so i can seperate the frame and body. im at the point where i need to do something with the engine. its obvously got the 4.1 in it, and i have no plans of using it.

i know there are a lot of people on here that have done this swap, and im looking for help on it from start to finish. i havent found a 350 yet, but it will be fuel injected. can i use the harness and computer thats on i right now with the new engine? what wires do what, can i elimate any of them? i have AC right now, and i plan on taking everything off. does anything have to be different with that? wiring seems to be confusing me the most right now. 

i never hear anyone talking about transmissions. what works well/best/easiest? im going to be looking for a 90 fleetwood with the 350 for the engine and other parts. using the engine and tranny together a good idea?

probably a stupid question but- motor mounts are different right? what about transmission mounts/tunnel?

sorry for being so long and wordy. just want to get the needed information before i go and fuck my project up. thanks for any help


----------



## Cadillac Bob

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@May 11 2005, 08:45 PM
> *this might be a little long with lots of questions so bare with me.
> 
> im working on my 1982 Coupe Deville, and ive been taking the necessary parts off so i can seperate the frame and body. im at the point where i need to do something with the engine. its obvously got the 4.1 in it, and i have no plans of using it.
> 
> i know there are a lot of people on here that have done this swap, and im looking for help on it from start to finish. i havent found a 350 yet, but it will be fuel injected. can i use the harness and computer thats on i right now with the new engine? what wires do what, can i elimate any of them? i have AC right now, and i plan on taking everything off. does anything have to be different with that? wiring seems to be confusing me the most right now.
> 
> i never hear anyone talking about transmissions. what works well/best/easiest? im going to be looking for a 90 fleetwood with the 350 for the engine and other parts. using the engine and tranny together a good idea?
> 
> probably a stupid question but- motor mounts are different right? what about transmission mounts/tunnel?
> 
> sorry for being so long and wordy. just want to get the needed information before i go and fuck my project up. thanks for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3126952[/snapback]​*


Unless you plan on running a LT1, Id advise carburating it. It will be a simpler and cheaper install. None of the old wiring or PCM will work with the new engine. The mounts are different, but you can weld in some standard small block chevy mounts. The crossmemer will accect a turbo 350 trans with no modification at all, or a 4L60E or 700R4 with only minor modification. Everything will clear the tunnel just fine, including headers but you must modify the crossmember if you plan on running dual exhaust.

Also if you carburate it the wiring will be very simple. If you go fuel injection, aftermarket harnesses are available for a LT1 swap that arent too hard to install.


----------



## Chris

i am still tryin to figure out my problem with my fuel system...my tank keeps pressurizing its self cuz the return and vapour line are no longer hooked up so only the main feed line is hooked up...while the other 2 are plug....i need some ideas


----------



## Kartoon

so maybe i should go carb? i thought that most of you guys would say to find a FI engine as it would be better engine. 

if i was to go carb, could someone tell me what and where everything thats part of my engine i can get rid of?


----------



## Kartoon

there are a ton of people on here who have done the swap. please help a young rider out.


----------



## monte88

yeah im doing the LT1 swap right now...everything swaps over pretty easy..caddy bob knows whats up hes doing mine now..


----------



## Ulysses 2

The mounts can be bolted in, on mine the holes on the mount and frame lined right up, but I did another one where they didnt, the mounts I bought were for a 92 Fleetwood Brougham, they come with a 350 Chevy motor. 

I would recommend using a 350thm tranny if you want to drive the car on the freeway much , the700r4 will work alot better, even a 200r4 will be better than the 350thm. I also dont use the mechanical feul pump,I use the original in-tank pump and a pressure regulator. 

As far as wiring all you will need is the wiring from the altenator, oil pressure switch, coolant temp switch, ditributor,and the starter and battery wires. You can remove everything else.


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 12 2005, 04:35 PM
> *yeah im doing the LT1 swap right now...everything swaps over pretty easy..caddy bob knows whats up hes doing mine now..
> [snapback]3131313[/snapback]​*


i was hoping caddy bob would see this and maybe post something. he helped me a real lot when i asked about the body off steps


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 12 2005, 06:38 AM
> *i am still tryin to figure out my problem with my fuel system...my tank keeps pressurizing its self cuz the return and vapour line are no longer hooked up so only the main feed line is hooked up...while the other 2 are plug....i need some ideas
> [snapback]3128547[/snapback]​*


get an old school cap that lets air in/out


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=168675] :biggrin: :biggrin: center bolt 350 going in my coupe...


----------



## true rider

MINE IS CARBORATED WORKS GREAT  STILL HAVE THE 200R IN IT THAT WORKS GREAT ALSO..


----------



## caranto

i plan on reuseing my 200 r4 also.....i changed the valve to get a little more line pressure....i am makeing solid motor mounts,had to modify the x member to run dual exhaust... :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@May 13 2005, 11:19 AM
> *get an old school cap that lets air in/out
> [snapback]3133789[/snapback]​*


any idea what year of gm i can get this from that will fit my 84 caddy?


----------



## Ulysses 2

Everyone asks about this swap, but what they dont realize is the Caddy coupes share the same frame with a Caprice,Delta 88, and other GM cars, so its not a big deal at all to do. In fact 90-96 Fleetwoods came with SBC engines, some 90-91s had 307 Olds engines so that gives you one more easy option for the swap. 

I wouldnt use the 350THM unless you want to put different gears in the rear end, the car will not only run high RPMs on the freeway,it will also use alot more gas, just use the 200r4 or 700r4, the car will have alot better pick up too.


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 13 2005, 02:04 PM
> *any idea what year of gm i can get this from that will fit my 84 caddy?
> [snapback]3134766[/snapback]​*


I dont know what would bolt up. But if you your gonna be getting it from a car pre-emissions 

Im in kind of the same predicament as you. I took off all the emissions on my car and plugged the vent lines, I left the return line open temporarily because I was afraid of that. But when I go to fill up it wont "click off".


----------



## brett

I swapped the frame on mine w/ a 90 w/ a 350 , and I couldnt put a mechanical fuel pump on, it wouldnt clear the frame,went w/ a eletrical pump mounted in the rear by the tank, also got a tank from a carbed caddy.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 13 2005, 07:00 AM
> *[attachmentid=168675] :biggrin:  :biggrin: center bolt 350 going in my coupe...
> [snapback]3133853[/snapback]​*



damn near looks identical to mine :0


----------



## Kartoon

very good info, lets keep the topic alive. now that they moved it, i hope people still see it...


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@May 13 2005, 08:12 PM
> *I dont know what would bolt up.  But if you your gonna be getting it from a car pre-emissions
> 
> Im in kind of the same predicament as you.  I took off all the emissions on my car and plugged the vent lines, I left the return line open temporarily because I was afraid of that.  But when I go to fill up it wont "click off".
> [snapback]3135721[/snapback]​*


i fixed my problem today....drilled a hole in the gas cap and works fine now


----------



## Kartoon

is caddy bob the only one whos stuffed a high performance engine in a 80s cadillac on LIL? i might be toying around with some ideas in my head.


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 14 2005, 03:55 AM
> *i fixed my problem today....drilled a hole in the gas cap and works fine now
> [snapback]3137638[/snapback]​*


  ill do the same thing.


----------



## DUKE

mmm


----------



## DUKE

mmm


----------



## DUKE

mmm


----------



## DUKE

what the fuck :uh:


----------



## Kartoon

try that one more time


----------



## Chris

pic size is too big


----------



## Kartoon

looks like its bad ass


----------



## Chris

here is mine after the swap


----------



## Kartoon

what car did you get it out of? what wiring did you use from the donor car?


----------



## Chris

its just a small block chevy engine that i built up...and i just used the wiring in the car like cadillacbob pointed out


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 13 2005, 08:00 AM
> *[attachmentid=168675] :biggrin:  :biggrin: center bolt 350 going in my coupe...
> [snapback]3133853[/snapback]​*


where did you get the centerbolt valve covers and how much did they cost?????

thanks


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 15 2005, 06:14 PM
> *where did you get the centerbolt valve covers and how much did they cost?????
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]3141413[/snapback]​*


gotta get a centerbolt head to bolt em up to


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@May 15 2005, 09:35 PM
> *gotta get a centerbolt head to bolt em up to
> [snapback]3141539[/snapback]​*


somewhere i saw a conversion thing that bolts onto the head so you can change the valve covers to the different styles


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@May 15 2005, 05:35 PM
> *gotta get a centerbolt head to bolt em up to
> [snapback]3141539[/snapback]​*


i have a centerbolt 350, i was just wondering who had some heads for a good price... ill probably just get them from edelbrock....


----------



## biggeazy-e

also, what do you have to do to the crossmember to run dual exhaust?


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 16 2005, 08:42 AM
> *also, what do you have to do to the crossmember to run dual exhaust?
> [snapback]3143572[/snapback]​*



good question, i plan on running dual exhaust too and would like to know


----------



## Stealth

since we're on this subject, if anyone needs chrome valve covers for a 368 c.i. cadillac engine (will fit any of the "big four", including the 500), i've got a pair here that's unused, with a cap. give me $10 and you pay shipping and it's all yours


----------



## Chris

to run dual exhaust you need to notch out your crossmember....i will take some pics of mine to show ya what needs to be done


----------



## Shanana

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@May 16 2005, 05:32 PM
> *since we're on this subject, if anyone needs chrome valve covers for a 368 c.i. cadillac engine (will fit any of the "big four", including the 500), i've got a pair here that's unused, with a cap.  give me $10 and you pay shipping and it's all yours
> [snapback]3145813[/snapback]​*


hey bro i will buy those chrome valve covers from you im in odessa texas send me the info so i can send the money.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 17 2005, 02:29 AM
> *to run dual exhaust you need to notch out your crossmember....i will take some pics of mine to show ya what needs to be done
> [snapback]3147753[/snapback]​*


thanks..


----------



## Kartoon

seems like an easy fix.

what size exhaust are you running with the 350? flowmasters?


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 15 2005, 03:08 AM
> *its just a small block chevy engine that i built up...and i just used the wiring in the car like cadillacbob pointed out
> [snapback]3140443[/snapback]​*


 I pointed that out


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 18 2005, 12:18 AM
> *I pointed that out
> [snapback]3151407[/snapback]​*


i guess cuz you guys both have the same pic in your avitar i figured it was him posting again.....


but for my exhaust i am running 2 1/4" pipes from the manifolds back to a pair of magnaflow polished stainless wide open mufflers then dump straight back at the rear bumper


----------



## Kartoon

what type of headers? i know there are so many out there, but just wondering which ones give you the best line for the rest of the exhaust


----------



## Ulysses 2

Anything that will work on a 94-96 Impala SS should work as far as headers, so when you order from Jegs or wherever, just look for stuff for those cars.


----------



## Chris

crossmember notched


----------



## caddyshack

this is the topic I have been looking for .... It has the ifo I need to do my swap on my 83 sedan deville .... :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 19 2005, 10:32 PM
> *crossmember notched
> [snapback]3161447[/snapback]​*



yo, thanks for the GREAT picture!!


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by caddyshack_@May 20 2005, 06:33 AM
> *this is the topic I have been looking for .... It has the ifo I need to do my swap on my 83 sedan deville .... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3162198[/snapback]​*



thats why i started it. i plan on doing the swap, well i might be going for a bigger engine, but i know a lot of people who would like to do this.

post up anything so we can get this topic full of all the information!!


----------



## caddyshack




----------



## Kartoon

i got a question....

out of those people who have a 350, is it carbed or fuel injected?


----------



## Chris

i got a carb on mine


----------



## Ulysses 2

Ive got a carb, Ive ben told that the 90s feul injection will plug into the 80s 4.1 harness,


----------



## Kartoon

really, thats good


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 12 2005, 04:49 PM
> *  As far as wiring all you will need is the wiring from the altenator, oil pressure switch, coolant temp switch, ditributor,and the starter and battery wires. You can remove everything else.
> [snapback]3131394[/snapback]​*


im still learning about motors, and with the swap, im hoping it will be a good learning experience, but im not sure where the oil pressure and coolant temp switch is on the car.

for the alternator, distributer, and starter, what i should do is unplug, label and then they will hook up to the new parts on the new motor?

and dont let this topic die!!


----------



## Ulysses 2

Before you do the swap, buy a repair manual for your car. You wont be using it for repairing anything but itll tell you alot about the Caddy and what some parts look like. Its been 4 years since I took the 4.1 out of mine, so its hard for me to remember what was what. 
As for you wiring, labeling it is the best way, you need to label the wires I told you and keep the wires that go to the AC compressor,you may take it off but even if you add an aftermarket system they will still come in handy. 
I didnt want to do mine myself at first so I paid someone else to do the swap, they didnt get it done and I had to do it myself the guy didnt label any wires so figureing out what was what was a big deal, so label the wires.


----------



## Kartoon

as i am in the process of getting the information, i do have a repair manual for the caddy. but im one of those people who try to get every piece of information before doing it, which explains my 100s of questions in this thread.

right now, im in the middle of pulling the body off, and since i have no plan on using the 4.1 im going to take it out at this time. which is why im asking what i need to keep around for whatever engine i plan on using. 


my next question to everyone- has anyone used a TH400 in a 80s cadillac?


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 20 2005, 06:02 PM
> *my next question to everyone- has anyone used a TH400 in a 80s cadillac?
> [snapback]3298975[/snapback]​*



???


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=195686] late model 350 for my 84 coupe! :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 20 2005, 05:02 PM
> *as i am in the process of getting the information, i do have a repair manual for the caddy. but im one of those people who try to get every piece of information before doing it, which explains my 100s of questions in this thread.
> 
> right now, im in the middle of pulling the body off, and since i have no plan on using the 4.1 im going to take it out at this time. which is why im asking what i need to keep around for whatever engine i plan on using.
> my next question to everyone- has anyone used a TH400 in a 80s cadillac?
> [snapback]3298975[/snapback]​*


 Dont use the TH400 it still isnt an overdrive tranny it will handle alot of power but the car will still run high RPMs on the highway.
If you really dont want to use a 700 R4 or a 200R4, change the ring gear, 77-79 Devilles had a 400thm but they used a different rear end gear ratio.


----------



## Kartoon

well the reason i ask about the TH400, is that im toying with the idea of putting a Cadillac 500 in my coupe deville. and while reading about it, it seems that most people use a TH400. 
my problem is that since i havent found a 500 since im at school, i dont know what GM transmissions will fit, since the elderados wre FWD. the most ive found is that people use the TH400.


----------



## Ulysses 2

Good idea, those make alot of horsepower. The Eldorados were FWD, BUT the engine and tranny mount the same way as RWD cars so as long as the THM 400 has a BOP bolt pattern, itll work. Even if it doesnt you [ chevy pattern] you can still use an adapter plate. You will still want to do something with the rear end gears


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 21 2005, 07:52 PM
> *Good idea, those make alot of horsepower. The Eldorados were FWD, BUT the engine and tranny mount the same way as RWD cars so as long as the THM 400 has a BOP bolt pattern, itll work.  Even if it doesnt you [ chevy pattern] you can still use an adapter plate. You will still want to do something with the rear end gears
> [snapback]3303781[/snapback]​*



thanks for all the help man. just the little that youve posted here has given me some info to start the process better. so basically what your saying is anything with the GM bolt pattern will fit on the engine? and the THM400 will be my best bet?

i knew id be doing something with the driveshaft, and rear axle, but i was trying to get one thing down at a time. thanks for all the help though!


----------



## Kartoon

i was just searching around trying to get some more info on the trannys, and you said not to go with the TH400 because its not an overdrive transmission. theres a website that says the 4L80 is the overdrive model of the tranny. would this be a better transmission?

sorry for getting confused man!


----------



## Kartoon

just a heads up, i talked to one of the guys from cad500parts.com and he said to use the th400. he said:

"The TH400, which is cheap, simple, bulletproof, and easy to maintain and
repair, and the 4L80E, which is expensive, complex, and more difficult
to work on, but still bulletproof, plus it has overdrive. You can also
put a gear vendor's overdrive unit behind the TH400.

Generally, overdrive is needed to overcome the high cruising RPMs that
come with tall rear end gears. Tall rear end gears are used to make the
car quicker off the line when you don't really have enough power. You
will have enough power get the car moving off the line just fine without
running tall gears, therefore the overdrive is not going to be a must
have"


----------



## Ulysses 2

Sorry I took so long to get back to you, he right about the 400 thm being sturdy and hes also right about the 4l80e being complex. The tranny isnt gonna be complex for you if you dont have to rebuild it if you get a low miles one., it will need a computer too run it though, that cost around 150-200 for an aftermarket unit and its plug and play, no hard wiring. Those overdrive units for 350thm and 400 thms are available but the price would make it better to just get the 4l80e.

I see youre avoiding the 700 r4 and the 200r4,did someone tell you something bad about them? And when he was talking about a car with a tall gear in the rear end he means your car. You will have plenty of power, but when you get up to crusing speed you wont be very happy, and you will get horrible gas mileage without overdrive

The cheap way out would be to get the 400 and then get a rear-end out of a late 70s Caprice or Caddy. 

The BOP pattern [Buick,Pontiac,Olds] , is different than the Chevy pattern,but I think a thm400 is a universal pattern and will work with any RWD B.O.P. or chevy engine. The 400 is your best bet if you change the gearing in the rear-end or the whole rear end. The latter is the least expensive if you get one from a junkyard.


----------



## Kartoon

well about the 700 r4, he went on to say:

"The other reason people like overdrive is because a 700R4 is
cheap. Unfortunately, a 700R4 won't take the power you are going to be
making. No matter who builds it, or how well, it will break the first
time you get traction.
If your car came with a 368, it probably has 3.20 gears and a
non-overdrive trans from the factory, and works just fine on the
highway."

but my car came with the 4.1, and im not sure what rear end and what gears are in it. but after reading what he was saying about gears and over drive made sense to me. as in saying i can run a lower gear because the power from the engine is right there at the beginning, and because its a low gear, it wont rev out as high when at cruising speed.

I may be wrong, as im just trying to learn and understand everything right now. the cadillac 500 performance shop has said its been around since 1984, so i would assume that they have worked with just about every tranny and came up with the th400 as the best bet?


----------



## Ulysses 2

They are right, mostly. Itll take longer that that to brek the 700R4 but if you are gonna be really hard on it . you wont have it long. The 700r4 does well up to 300 HP. The 400 will work well but you do need to change the rear-end gearing, thats not that expensive here. 
I was thinking of using a 425, 473 or 500 in the next Caddy I get or even in my 73 Caprice. 
How much power will a stock 500 make? Oh yeah, the 368 is the same basic block as the 500


----------



## Kartoon

for the 500 it all depends on the year. the 1970 eldorado with the 500 had 400hp and 550 ft lbs of torque. it was produced up till 78, but every year the ratings went down and down. the 472(not 3) shares the same block and can be made into a 500.

im almost 100% positive im going to be able to find a junky ass rotted 1970 eldorado for a couple hundred bucks up here in mass, so im going to aim for that. i am going to read up some more on transmissions but as of now i think i am going to try out the th400. the more i search and find people putting any of the big block caddy engines in their cars, everyone has a th400. so it has to be the #1 choice.

my next step is to figure out what rear end and gears i will run. but im trying to know exactly what im doing with one thing at a time. which right now is finding an engine and tranny and getting them running worthy.

since its carbed, it really shouldnt be that dificult to put in the coupe, but i think i will have to shave the AC and heat out of the firewall and maybe remount my master cylinder for clearance.


----------



## Ulysses 2

you shouldnt have to shave the AC and everything because the 500 and the 368 are almost the same size, they are the same block. 368 carb engines came in 80 Devilles, 81s were fuel injected


----------



## Kartoon

while searching for cars that have done a 500 swap, some people had to move a few things because the valve covers were in the way. but since i dont have the engine and everything, i really dont know for my particular application, but my AC is coming out for sure.


----------



## caddyshack

ttt


----------



## Kartoon

my engine is a complete mess. i just started to pull all the wiring, and everything is all over the place and attached to a million things. 

but since everything is connected through all the wire looms, now im confused about what wires im going to be able to get rid of since im going to run a carbed engine. am i going to be able to shave the the wire connectors that are bolted into the firewall?


----------



## Ulysses 2

you can shave the plugs but you will have to spice the wires under the dash


----------



## Kartoon

ttt uffin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

Maybe someone can tell me what years 700r4 you need to use an aftermarket tourqe converter lock up switch on?


----------



## Kartoon

ttt


----------



## olamite

bout to start on mines


----------



## olamite

see :biggrin:


----------



## olamite

into this


----------



## Chris

thats one dirty ass engine...but good luck with the swap...your cadillac will be much happier after


----------



## olamite

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 4 2005, 07:06 PM
> *thats one dirty ass engine...but good luck with the swap...your cadillac will be much happier after
> [snapback]3362165[/snapback]​*


you havent seen my car's b4 pics huh? :biggrin:


----------



## olamite

i love bringin toe up shit back :biggrin:


----------



## olamite

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 4 2005, 07:06 PM
> *thats one dirty ass engine...but good luck with the swap...your cadillac will be much happier after
> [snapback]3362165[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=125328


----------



## olamite

how clean should my motor be b4 i start layin paint,what should i clean it wit and and should i lay epoxy 1st? all opinions welcome!!


----------



## Ulysses 2

The engine should be as clean as possible. Take all the asscesories off of it and pressure wash it with hot water and Purple Power. Its better to take take it apart and hot tank it. You should take it down to change the timing chain, gaskets, seals,and see about the general condition of the engine.

Oh yeah, that car came a long way


----------



## caddyshack

no apoxy needed on engine... just take it apart and send it to a machine shop and have it hot tanked...


----------



## olamite

thanx fellas


----------



## LacN_Thru

ttt for more pics!


----------



## CALVIN

theres no way around notchin the crossmember for duals?


----------



## CALVIN

TTT

also what is the avg. price for swaping for a rebuilt 350 if u do it your self $1000? 1500? 2000?


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 23 2005, 08:51 AM
> *theres no way around notchin the crossmember for duals?
> [snapback]3463328[/snapback]​*


i think theres enough space to run them side by side in the stock location, then they will seperate before the rear end..


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 23 2005, 09:50 PM
> *TTT
> 
> also what is the avg. price for swaping for a rebuilt 350 if u do it your self $1000? 1500? 2000?
> [snapback]3467087[/snapback]​*


 If you do it yourself its just what you pay for the engine and accesories. Its pretty straight forward, and you dont have to shorten the Driveshaft if you use the original 200r4 or a 700r4.


----------



## concrete

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 23 2005, 09:50 PM
> *TTT
> 
> also what is the avg. price for swaping for a rebuilt 350 if u do it your self $1000? 1500? 2000?
> [snapback]3467087[/snapback]​*




I bought one for 550 bucks and I'm just about done. I probally spent under 100 bucks after the engine was bought. 

You will need a hoist too but you can rent it.


----------



## Ulysses 2

TTT people keep asking about this


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 5 2005, 09:40 PM~3757514
> *TTT people keep asking about this
> *


THANKYOU :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

They are still posting topics so Ill take this one to the top


----------



## 29775

how did you notch the member did you just cut that piece for the exhaust or cut the area around the exhaust???

because i want to have dual exhaust but i dont know if i should run it along each other... because of raising, the drive axle touching the pipes...

anyways after the notch will it still be as strong???


----------



## youcantfademe

could i put my spare 425 in place of a 4100 with it bolting up to the stock 200 trans?


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 9 2008, 04:00 AM~11819690
> *could i put my spare 425 in place of a 4100 with it bolting up to the stock 200 trans?
> *


prob not cuz the bolt patterns wont line up. that like me me trying it with my 368 :thumbsdown:


----------



## youcantfademe

i though t that was a standard bolt pattern......


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11837571
> *i though t that was a standard bolt pattern......
> *


im pretty sure itss a no go. one night i read everything i can get my hands on, on this site and shit on google.i could be wrong but dont think it will line up. and ive read stay away from those adapter plates too


----------



## youcantfademe

i wouldnt use an adapter, i just dont want ot have to cut the driveshaft, move the crossmember, etc..... i want to change the motor mounts and go.......


----------



## 3onthree

should i get a remanufactured 350 or a used one? 2 or 4 bolt main? not looking for high performance but would like some power. should i just get a 5.7 out of a 90 fleetwood or would a different 350 be better? i dont really know what to look for in a motor so any help is appreciated.


----------



## hearse

was doing more reading, i guess the th400 also had a chevy bolt pattern beside a bop one and came in 2 different lengs. if i can get my hands on the chevy one would it be a direct swap with the bop th400 i have now and bolt right up to a 305 or 350?


----------



## REV. chuck

u can undo the 368 deal and it will run like a normal gm v8 


gutting a cas power plant cause it has the 368 or 4100 is retarded

especially if it has no issues 

which most 4100's and 368's out there dont people are just too fucking stupid to realize these cars are not race cars the motors arent powerful and they arent meant to be 


they are luxury cars you buy a cadillac to be seen in a cadillac no to NOT be seen in a cadillac


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 13 2008, 12:35 AM~11846723
> *u can undo the 368 deal  and it will run like a normal gm v8
> gutting a cas power plant cause it has the 368 or 4100 is retarded
> 
> especially if it has no issues
> 
> which most 4100's and 368's out there dont  people are just too fucking stupid to realize  these cars are not race cars the motors arent powerful and they arent meant to be
> they are luxury cars    you buy a cadillac to be seen in a cadillac  no to NOT be seen in a cadillac
> *


mine is a normal 368. i dont dont care for it. my last hearse the 92 had a 305 and i wasted not even 1/4 tank going from indianapolis,IN to monroe, mi. so i want that style mileage again or similair. right now my 81 gets 9mpg roughly :| but im also on 185/75/14s with a fucked carb on it.

and as far as not race cars.... :0 but his is tweaked out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HicEU9snPcc


----------



## edflores

-i eventually want to do this swap but im more worried aboutt the front accesories.
i have had plenty of chevy's and this is what my opinions are:
-a 2 bolt main is fine. 4 bolt mains can be pushed higher in the rpm range safer but unless you have 400+ hp, you wont need a 4 bolt.
-unless your scared about emissions, a carb is easy and the way to go.
-running a carb will clean up everything under the hood too
-350 and 400 trans have not place in a highway driven vehicle. they are out dated and wont provide the range a 700r4 will. you gas mileage and life expectancy of your motor will suffer.


----------



## hearse

heres a question. mine has the th400. what other trans will my drive shaft fit into with no modding the driveshaft?


----------



## malomonte

ttt


----------



## meauli

i just gutted my 700r4 and put in a 350 trans but...... the trans xmember is far out and not inline with my 350trans (about 3" out) any help is greatly appreciated :biggrin: will try to post pics of this problem soon


----------



## caddy83

what do I need to add an LS1 engine to my 83 2 door fleetwood brougham RWD caddy?


----------



## jayoldschool

> *what do I need to add an LS1 engine to my 83 2 door fleetwood brougham RWD caddy? *


Custom mounts, crossmember, wiring harness, computer, exhaust, and cash


----------



## caddy83

Has anyone installed an LS1 into there D body (83 Fleetwood brougham RWD)? Need help here. I have access to any LSX swap drivetrain. Thanks


----------



## caddy83

Any response to an LSX swap


----------

